# 243 vs. 270 (2nd thread and I'll stop)



## smokey22 (Dec 29, 2005)

First thanks to all of you that replied. I have one more question. I am about to have a son and when he grows up will he have a problem killing deer with a 243 as opposed to a 270 if that is what he wants to hunt? I will mainly be shooting coyotes but I want to think of him also. I will be honest, I am looking for less recoil right now because I havent hunted in a long time. I dont want to be flinching everytime I take target practice. ANd also, is it harder to find ammo for the 243 than 270 or about the same? Thanks to all of you for your time.


----------



## smokey22 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey. I just thought of something. I know you can really tell I am a beginner when I ask this. If I shoot a 100 grain bullet out of both the 243 and 270, will I get the same amount of recoil because I am shooting the same bullet?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Both are popular calibers and can be had a Wal-Mart or any good sporting goods store. I think the .243Win. is a bit more versital in that you can shoot lighter bullets so that extended shooting sessions won't tire you out as much as with the larger calibers but either will work. If deer will be the largest game you're going after then the .243Win will work, if you'll be hunting something larger, say Elk, then I'd bump it up to the .270 Win. At this point though you can flip a coin and either way you'll come out fine.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I think for the most part you would be better served with a .260 Remington and the best part is that you could readily hand it down to a child/beginner shooter with no problem. On up to deer and up to larger thin skinned game it will do everything that's needed.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

smokey22 said:


> Hey. I just thought of something. I know you can really tell I am a beginner when I ask this. If I shoot a 100 grain bullet out of both the 243 and 270, will I get the same amount of recoil because I am shooting the same bullet?


Yes and no, you also have to count the powder weight in the total "ejecta" that will come out of the barrel and the overall weight of the gun too. Also, the sectional density of a 100gr .243" bullet will work on deer the s.c. for a 100gr .277 will not, you need to bump it up to a 130gr in the .277" for deer. This is why you need to study your ballistic tables and load charts, to see what the B.C. and S.C. is for a bullet of a given weight and caliber and to see what kind of down range preformance you'll get. It's not rocket science or magic but it is something that'll help ya' pick the right ctg. for the job at hand.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

TN.Frank said:


> smokey22 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not rocket science


Actually it is..... :beer:

If you are looking to do any varmit hunting with it, by all means, get the 243. With a 58 gr bullet, you are matchinga .22-250 in performance. With a 87 to 100 gr bullet, you got a really nice deer rifle.

There are places that use the .243 on caribou, so it could ( not advocating) work on elk, but I think you would be nuts except for up close and personal.

I would say, if you are gonna look at the 270, get a 280 instead.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll second the .280 Rem. instead of the .270 Win as well. More bullet sellection and ballistics so close to the 7mm Rem.Mag. that the deer would never know the difference. Also, you can load up the .280 with bullets heavy enough to take elk all day long. Deer and smaller, .243 Win, if anything larger will be on the agenda then .280 Rem. 
Sorry we're confusing you so much, LOL. :wink:


----------

